
Show HN: I launched AboutDevs: A site builder for developers with a search engine - andrerpena
https://aboutdevs.com/
======
Yadi
Neat, maybe add a hint button and show what kind of terms one can search into
the 2 input fields.

------
wizzerking
I am trying to use this site, but the only way I seem to be able to add a
patents list appears to be manual.

